# Headlight eyebrows



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

Here's a few pictures of the headlight eyebrows I put on today, also matte black on the mirror caps:


----------



## doslinux (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks like it grew a moustache


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

How did you do the red stripe on the grill? I kind of like it.


----------



## pefer (Apr 27, 2006)

Sharp !! :thumbup::thumbup:

What is mod # count so far?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks great, but should be in White to blend with the hood. This is on my list of things to possibly produce for the Routan once work slows a bit. It does look good though, I'm not knocking it.:thumbup:


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Mod Squad*

Thanks for the comments. If you count this as a seperate mod, it's mod #9. The plan is to do the hood and roof eventually, then the black eyebrow will blend better, but this would cost quite a bit more than what I've done so far. There's about $100 of vinyl on the van so far, including the carbon fiber inside, but the hood and roof are large areas, so the job will have to be done by my local vehicle wrap guy. The wrap will go from the painted stripe on the side, up to the roof. We'll see.......

The red stripe is just 1/16" tape from Autozone.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*White eyebrow?*

I just may try some white on the headlight to see what it looks like, as I have a piece that will fit. Sounds like it might work. The white vinyl I have is shiny. Enough for one side to test it out.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

VWroutanvanman said:


> Thanks for the comments. If you count this as a seperate mod, it's mod #9. The plan is to do the hood and roof eventually, then the black eyebrow will blend better, but this would cost quite a bit more than what I've done so far. There's about $100 of vinyl on the van so far, including the carbon fiber inside, but the hood and roof are large areas, so the job will have to be done by my local vehicle wrap guy. The wrap will go from the painted stripe on the side, up to the roof. We'll see.......
> 
> The red stripe is just 1/16" tape from Autozone.


Carbon Fiber the hood and roof please! That would look bada$$. Probably triple the cost too.


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

It is all looking good. You have this vinyl wrap 'thing' down to a science. I still want to use the vinyl on the inside of the car to cover the fake wood....a little nervous about getting it right, though.

Keep up the good work. It looks like it came from the factory that way. That says a lot right there.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Try it, you'll like it*

Thanks again for the comments. My wife calls the vinyl wrap stuff contact paper redecorating. It is not too difficult to do, especially flat surfaces like the A/C control panel. It becomes more difficult when you start covering large areas, or curved areas like the mirror caps, but the material is very forgiving, and can be repositioned, and stretched quite a lot. Take a piece, lets say a square of 8", scrunch it up into a ball, then unstick it back into a square, and the piece can be used again. The best way to install it is to make the piece bigger than what you're covering, stick it in place, then trim to fit with a razor knife, using the edges of the covered piece as a guide. Start small, and work up from there. It's amazing material to work with. Don't forget to use "94 tape primer" adhesion promoter from 3M. Find a local vehicle wrap store (usually a sign store) and try to buy some scrap pieces to experiment with.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*White eyebrow*

Here'a a couple of pics of a white eyebrow:


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

white eyebrow :thumbup:


----------



## Daveonator (Aug 2, 2011)

I liked the black ones better... it went great with the GTI effect you have going (wish I had that). 

The white doesn't really match the paint color and looks too plain. :thumbdown:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Other than not being the right shade, it looks Dyn-o-mite! I love the contact paper redecorating, cheaper than paint, and when your'e done you can remove it.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

c mon man, its a van, stooooop


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, it's a van, but it's what I drive, what I have to drive because it is a handicapped vehicle, so no hemi Road Runner for me (used to have one). This is Chrysler van number 8 that we have owned since the 80's. We like the versatility that a van offers, and with stow 'n go seats in this Routan, it can be configured quickly. We like vans!

And yes, the color doesn't match. This was just a test for those folks who might want to do white eyebrows to see what it looks like. I'll keep the matte black.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

redzone98 said:


> c mon man, its a van, stooooop


I don't know what the difference is if its a van, station wagon, truck, bike, etcetera. People like what they like and guys in particular find enjoyment in tinkering with and upgrading whatever vehicle they currently own. That's what we do. And besides, I no longer refer to it as a van, I prefer Shaggin Wagon or Luv Bus. It sounds cooler.

I never thought I would have owned a van, ever. And now, I cannot imagine not owning one. The versatility of a van far out does any other vehicle out there. It's just the stereotype that has developed, present company included, that has given people the perception that it's uncool to own, and apparently, uncool to fix up. I really like mine. And just recently, a couple young kids I know (as in 20s), just bought an older Chrylser van to haul their dirt bike equipment and to pull their bikes behind them. And they stickered up the van with sponsors. It was their own way of personnalizing the van, uh, Luv Bus.

My wife and I were talking the other day about how funny it is that we now drive a van, after lifted trucks, SUVs and sports cars. She commented that even after we no longer have kids at home, at this point in time, she would still buy another van, specifically a Routan.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Spaceship*

You would think that the majority of van owners have children to haul around, but Chryslers research indicates that about 50% of owners don't, and buy them for: the excellent value, space, versatility, and all that blah, blah, blah. There are 6 vans in my neighborhood, and only 2 families have kids, the others are older folk, and I'm placing myself in that category. Imagine buying a Toyota Camry for $25k, or you can buy a van with S---P---A---C---E . The soccer-mom image and the negative view of a van mystifies me. It's people that have never driven one or used one as a pickup truck are the ones that are missing out. When I told my wife that we were going to look at a VW van, she said she wasn't interested in owning a VW bus. One look at the Routan and she loved it, one drive and she was hooked.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Bad A$$ Van Enough said. I don't care who you are, that's bada$$. This is one of my all time favorite bodystyle Econoline Fords. I just saw this on the latest cover of Rod and Kulture magazine. I love all aspects of cars or vans! this is Coby Gewertz - Van Go google it, it is stunning both inside and out.Sorry, didn't mean to hijack here VRM.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Sure its Bad ass If your were these guys...












Steveaut said:


> I don't know what the difference is if its a van, station wagon, truck, bike, etcetera. People like what they like and guys in particular find enjoyment in tinkering with and upgrading whatever vehicle they currently own. That's what we do.


I agree. But there comes a point where "tinkering" goes overboard, and with a $30K++ Minivan, that line usually ends at Family Stickers, or a Sports Logo.

The Eyelids, and "Audi" LED headlights will look more at home on a Toyota Tercel, not a MV.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

VWroutanvanman said:


> Here'a a couple of pics of a white eyebrow:


I like most of what you have done so far, and can't wait to see what's next. If nothing more was going to be covered in black, I would say the white eyelids look best, but you are not and sounds like the black will fit your vision.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*PLN*

Would Paul Newman drive a stock VW bug? His had a 350 cu. in. chevy under the (front) hood with racecar double wishbone suspension. Looked stock, though. His Volvo wagon had a racing Ford V-8 under the hood, the company that built it also built one for David Letterman after Newman told him about it. Would Boyd Coddington drive a van that was stock? Hardly. I could go on naming people that have modified their cars (and vans), but I consider myself in that same company (minus the $$$). It is a satisfying thing to do the mods, albeit simple stuff here. I like to do stuff that the factory might do, and I have to agree that the eyebrows are more tuner than factory. So I've removed them, just couldn't get used to it. The LED running lights on the other hand, are something that Audi is doing now, as are other manufacturers, including VW, so that gives the van a modern look, IMO..... But keep the comments coming, I do appreciate them all.


----------



## BiggyJ (Apr 9, 2018)

*Back from the deAD*

Hey VWroutanvanman, Just wondering if you still have the routan? and if so what other mods have you done since these on this post?
just picked up an 2010 routan and like what you have done with yours...


----------

